# Schütti und der Sund



## sunny (4. Oktober 2005)

des Grauens |supergri .

Wie angedroht habe ich Montag Boardie Schütti auf Fehmarn besucht. Hier mein kleiner Bericht:

Sonntagabend kurzer Klönschnack mit Boardie Schütti und unserem Treffen am nächsten Tag stand nichts mehr im Wege. Den genauen Treffpunkt wollten wir Montagmorgen klären. 

Ich bin dann Morgens um 02.00 Uhr los, weil ich vorher noch nen büschen in der Nähe von Dahme blinkern wollte :q . Um ca. 05.00 Uhr stand ich im Wasser, endlich mal wieder. Etwas später gesellten sich noch zwei Angler dazu. So war ich wenigstens nicht alleine in der Dunkelheit |scardie: .

Bis 06.30 fing ich zwei, die noch büschen wachsen können. Aber dann ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Innerhalb der nächsten 30 min fing ich sechs zum Mitnehmen |supergri , mein linker Nachbar war auch gut dabei, nur rechts tat sich garnichts. Warum sollte sich noch rausstellen.

Aaahh die Sonne ging auf. Gibt es einen schöneren Anblick. 

Und nu sah man auch, warum mein rechter Nachbar nichts fing. Er hatte sich in der Dunkelheit unglücklicherweise genau vor ein Stellnetz gestellt #q  und da sind wohl nicht so viele Dorsche vorbeigekommen.

Um 08.45 Uhr noch mal Schütti kontaktet und Treffpunkt Fehmarnsund ausgemacht. Hat alles super geklappt.

Wir das Schlauchi fertig gemacht, Gerödel rein uns los. Schütti wollte es mit Krabbe und Gulpwürmern auf Platte versuchen, ich hab nen büschen gepilkt.

Tja wat soll ich nu schreiben. Wir konnten machen was wir wollten und hinfahren wo wir wollten #c . Es tat sich nichts, garnichts. Ne absolute Nullnummer. Der Sund war wie ausgestorben.

Gegen 13.30 Uhr haben wir unser klägliches Sundabenteuer abgebrochen, da Schütti am nächsten Tag abreisen wollte und dementsprechend noch sein Gerödel reinigen musste. 

Da ich irgend wie noch keine Lust hatte nach Hause zu fahren, habe ich mir gedacht  , dass ich Abends noch mal in der Nähe von Dahme blinkern gehe.

Am Strand habe ich noch eingige Bellybootfahrer und welche, die mit nem Kleinboot draußen waren, getroffen. Alle hatten recht gut gefangen. Das ließ doch hoffen.

Als ich ins Wasser guckte sah dieses unheimlich rot aus. Der Wind war Tagsüber aus Nord/Ost gekommen und hatte wohl den Grund stark aufgewühlt. Kleine Pflanzenteil oder Algen bis zum Abwinken. Mist :r . Mir schwante nichts gutes.

Beim Blinkern kam dann auch die Bescherung. Bei jeden Wurf Kraut am Haken |evil: . Trotzdem konnte ich noch 3 schöne Leo's verhaften. Gegen 20.00 Uhr bin ich dann wieder nach Hause.

Man war ich im Ar... als ich zu Hause angekommen bin, ich werd langsam alt.

Alles in allem wieder ein super Tag, auch wenn es im Sund nicht soooo gut lief  . Neuen netten Boardie kennengelernt, bomben Wetter gehabt, Fisch gefangen. Was will man mehr.   

Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

habe am Freitag von Großenbrode aus klasse gefangen !!!!
Da waren Heringsschwärme unterwegs, die Dorsche dementsprechend auch !!!
war einfach spitze ... :q
hatte mit Schütti noch mal kurz teleniert ... aber waren zu weit auseinander ...
nächstes mal ! #6


----------



## ollidi (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

@Olaf
DAS blinkern meinst Du!!!! Ich glaube ich bin heute etwas durch den Wind. Ist halt Montag. :q
Hat ja wohl gut geklappt. Für mich und mein Alter sind solch Touren wohl nix mehr. :q


----------



## sunny (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

@HD4ever

Schütti hat mir davon erzählt. Noch mal nen fettes Petri Heil für deinen Topfang. Muss ja richtig Spass gemacht haben.

@ollidi

Was soll ich dazu jetzt sagen #c . Alt und schusselig, so fing das bei meiner Oma auch an :q .


----------



## ollidi (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Komm mal erstmal in mein Alter. :q
Dann wirst Du sehen, wie es rapide abwärts geht. :m


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ja richtig Spass gemacht haben.



ja hat es !!! #6


----------



## Schütti (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

@ Sunny

War trotzdem ein super Tag. Aber das nächste mal fahren wir zur Ostküste raus wenn es der Wind zulässt #6 . Da hab ich ja ein paar Dorsche ins Boot holen können, wenn auch keine Massen. Aber die brauche ich auch nicht. 
Wie gesagt ein kleiner Fehmarnbericht wird noch folgen.

@ HD4ever

Na du alter Dorschbeschwörer. Das nächste Mal enter ich dein Boot, fessel dich und dann sagst du mir wo ich hinfahren soll damit ich auch mal so gut fange wie du. Aber dann musst du die Fischchen auch alle hinterher saubermachen :q .

Aber auch ich war mit meinen Fängen absolut zufrieden.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> @ HD4ever
> 
> Na du alter Dorschbeschwörer. Das nächste Mal enter ich dein Boot, fessel dich und dann sagst du mir wo ich hinfahren soll damit ich auch mal so gut fange wie du. Aber dann musst du die Fischchen auch alle hinterher saubermachen :q .



hab dich ja nochmal angerufen das du runter kommen sollst 
grade nachdem ich ne Doublette meines 65 und nem 55 rausgekämpft hatte :q:q:q
aber da warst du wohl selber grad am drillen ....  |kopfkrat


----------



## Schütti (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

@ HD4ever

Na ja, am Freitag waren es immerhin von 15:30 bis 18:00 sieben schöne Dorsche, wobei ich einen ca. 65er beim Landen (oder besser Booten) verloren habe :c .

Und am Sonntag waren es 6 über 50 cm und vier 40-42ger wurden wieder freigelassen. Die hol´ich mir in 2 Jahren.

Und den 65er werde ich nächstes Jahr im Mai verhaften und dann kriegt er mächtig Ärger |krach:  .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Moin Schütti!

Dein Schlauchboot ist auch nicht das größte oder? Wie weit kannst Du denn damit raus fahren? (hab auch so eins)


----------



## Schütti (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Hi Raubfischer,

das Schlauchi hat 3 m Länge und einen Honda BF2 am Heckspiegel hängen.

Wie weit und wo du raus kannst hängt natürlich immer von Wind und Wetter ab  .

Max. geht´s eine Seemeile raus da der Wind (wie bekanntlich) sehr schnell auffrischen oder drehen kann. Das heisst, du hast z.B. auf Fehmarn wo die Ostküste bei Westwind natürlich im Windschatten liegt ganz schnell kabbeliges Wasser, wenn der Wind bei gleicher Stärke auf Nord dreht #t .

Ansonsten sind natürlich "angelegte" Schwimmwesten, Signalraketen, Anker, Kompass und Paddel ein absolutes Muss #6 .

Und wenn man dann nicht ganz leichtsinnig ist, kann auch nicht mehr viel schiefgehen. Natürlich sollte man sich im Gebiet ein bisschen kundig machen bezüglich Strömungen und anderen Gegebenheiten.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Raubfischer,
> 
> das Schlauchi hat 3 m Länge und einen Honda BF2 am Heckspiegel hängen.
> 
> ...



Moin Schütti!

Jo dann ist es wie mein Böötchen 

3,xx Meter und 4 PS Quirl... ich will es das erste mal mit so einer Nussschale versuchen wünsch mir Glück! :q


----------



## Skorpion (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Man war ich im Ar... als ich zu Hause angekommen bin, ich werd langsam alt.



moin sunny, das liegt nicht am Alter|supergri 
ich bin auch jedes mal geschlaucht wenn ich 1 oder 2 Tage auf See war.
Es ist die gute Seeluft die einem die Kräfte entzieht  |gaehn:


----------



## Schütti (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Hi Rauchfischer RD,

Schlauchis liegen extrem stabil auf dem Wasser #6 .

Also, keine Sorge auch wenn der Wind mal auffrischt.

Beobachten musst du die Wetterlage allemal. Und riskieren sollte man auf keinen Fall was. Dann lieber zurück und die Dorsche am nächsten Tag fangen :m .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

willst dir vielleicht nochmal nen anderen Motor holen ?
gerade für die Ostsee ?
oder geht das mit dem 2 PSer ?
also vorherigen Motor hatte ich nen 5 PS Mercury 1 Zylinder mit internem Tank .... so was wäre bestimmt schon büschn besser fürs Schlauchi ?!? 
wäre bestimmt auch nicht soooo viel schwerer als deiner mit 2 PS ... 
und fixer am Dorsch |kopfkrat :m
inzwischen hab ich mich ja vergrößert, weil ich keine Platzprobleme mehr habe für einen externen Tank ....


----------



## Schütti (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Hallo HD4ever,

die einzige Alternative für mich wäre der neue Yamaha 4 (4-Takter) mit einem Gewicht von ca. 22 kg.

Da für mich nur 4-Takter in Frage kommen (keine Lust ewig Öl und Benzin zu mischen, mehr Verbrauch, Stinkerei u.s.w.) die auch möglichst wenig wiegen, kam mir der BF2 gerade Recht (13 kg) #6 .

Und hinterm 3m Schlauchi läuft der richtig gut. Zumal ich zu 90 % alleine fahre und dann auch keine grossen Strecken zurücklegen muss.

Zur Sagas-Bank oder Tonne 5 werde ich natürlich nie damit kommen :c .

Aber vor Stabahuk lauern auch ganz schöne Brocken.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

wirst schon recht haben 
werd dir nächstes mal vor staberhuk vielleicht Gesellschaft leisten... :m
ich bin mit meinem 2-tackter vollauf zufrieden...die 1:100 Mischerei ist kein Ding und stinken tuts auch kaum....
mich schreckte (neben dem höheren Preis) das Mehrgewicht von 10 Kg ab...
aber zur Tonne 5 komme ich damit wohl auch nicht ......


----------



## addy123 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Hallo!
Wenn ich mich mal in Eure kleine Privatblauderei reinhängen dürfte!?
Hätte im Frühjahr auch mal Bock sowas mit Euch zu unternehmen.
Vielleicht auch bei der Bestandsregulierung der Dorschis???
Ein seetaugliches Bootche könnte ich ja mitbringen. Bloss nicht den Seefüschein.
Also wie wäre den dazu Eure Meinung?



ICH WILL MIT!!!|laola:


----------



## Stokker (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Wenn du dann noch einen Taktgeber für die Rudersklaven brauchst....:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Macht doch ein AB Sundtreffen draus!


----------



## Schütti (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Hallo addy567  ,

schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören. 
Du als alter Langelandhase, ob das gut geht auf Fehmarn |kopfkrat  :q .

Aber über ein gemeinsames Treffen dort (vielleicht Anfang Mai 2006) würde ich mich freuen.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## addy123 (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo addy567  ,
> 
> schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören.
> Du als alter Langelandhase, ob das gut geht auf Fehmarn |kopfkrat  :q .
> ...


 
Hallo Schütti! Das wäre Spitz, würde es klappen!!! 
Für den Fall es beist nichts, geben wir eben mal kurz Gas und fahren nach Langeland rüber. Sind doch nur 33km zwischen den Inselspitzen.:q


----------



## Schütti (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schütti! Das wäre Spitz, würde es klappen!!!
> Für den Fall es beist nichts, geben wir eben mal kurz Gas und fahren nach Langeland rüber. Sind doch nur 33km zwischen den Inselspitzen.:q


 

Hi addy,

mit meinem 2 PS Turbomotor ist das mal ein Klaks würde ich sagen  .
Noch besser würde mir Bornholm gefallen, da fahren wir ca. 10 min länger #6 .

Aber du weisst ja, gerade die kleinen, privaten Boardie-Treffen sind die Besten.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## addy123 (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Aber du weisst ja, gerade die kleinen, privaten Boardie-Treffen sind die Besten.


 
Hallo Schütti und all die anderen hier!
Also, nun mal im Ernst. Das wäre eine prima Idee mit dem Frühjahr.
Ich könnte wie gesagt mit dem Boot kommen, welches vollkommen für 2 bis 3 Mann ausreicht. Mein Boot ist auch seetauglich.
Siehe meinen Bericht zu Herbst Langeland 2005 hier.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61948
Da ich Fehmarn nun leider noch nicht kenne, habe ich auch gleich mal einige Fragen.
Wo könnte man das Boot slippen und für ein verlängertes Wochenende in einem Hafen liegen lassen?
Wie ist es mit einer Unterkunft?
Desweiteren habe ich noch keinen Seeführerschein. Wer könnte bei mir mitfahren, als "Käpt'n"?


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

@ addy 123
also slippen geht am besten am südstrand in burgtiefe und dort könnte dein boot wohl auch liegen bleiben.
ansonsten sind noch vernünftige slippen in burgstaaken, lemkenhafen und orth.
es gibt noch eine rampe in puttgarden, links neben dem fährbett.
die musst du dir aber auf jeden fall selber ansehen und dann für dich entscheiden ob du es wagen willst oder nicht.
sportbootschein habe ich, mag dir aber nicht zusagen denn in der letzten zeit kommt zu 90 % was dazwischen wenn ich irgendwo etwas zugesagt habe #d 
kranke kinder/frau, wasserschaden, selber krank usw.
ansonsten währe ich wenn es mit dem termin klappt und es im südlichem bereich fehmarns klappen sollte gern dabei und hätte noch einen platz im boot zu vergeben.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich Fehmarn nun leider noch nicht kenne, habe ich auch gleich mal einige Fragen.
> Wo könnte man das Boot slippen und für ein verlängertes Wochenende in einem Hafen liegen lassen?
> Wie ist es mit einer Unterkunft?
> Desweiteren habe ich noch keinen Seeführerschein. Wer könnte bei mir mitfahren, als "Käpt'n"?


 
Moin Moin Addy!!
Also das mit dem Boot im Hafen liegen lassen funktioniert meines Wissens nur in den Häfen am Sund!!??!! Also Orth und Burgstaaken. Ist aber ein nicht ganz billiges Hobby... Warum slippst Du es nicht jeden Tag neu und lässt es die übrige Zeit auf´m Trailer?? Ist GARANTIERT billiger und Du bist flexibler falls der Wind mal zu dolle aus einer Richtung blässt.
Als "Basiscamp" Tip kann ich Dir/Euch eigentlich nur den "Campingplatz Klausdorf" an der Ostküste  wärmstens ans Herz legen!!! Ist nen schöner, sehr ruhiger Campingplatz mit neuen Sanitäranlagen#6, ner Slipanlage,nen abgeschlossenen Bootliegeplatz und nen überdachtem Schlachtplatz mit fliessend Wasser. Mehr brauch Angler nun weiß Gott nicht!!! Das der Campingplatz direkt an einer Steilküste der Ostküste liegt und man förmlich vom Wohnwagen aus in die Ostsee spucken kann brauch ich glaub ich nicht weiter erwähnen. Des Weiteren bieten verschiedene Leute auch Leihwohnwagen auf diesem Campingplatz an. Und das sogar zu recht moderaten Preisen!!! Für den der es etwas kompfortabler mag, gibt es als Krönung noch die Möglichkeit ein Appartment im Rezeptionshaus zu mieten. Wie da die Preise sind kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.
Tja, und woher weiss ich das alles so genau???.... GAAAANZ EINFACH!!!!
Mein bester Freund hat seit dem Jahr 2000 dort seinen Dauercampingplatz bezogen und ich besuche ihn dort natürlich so oft es geht!!!! Das "ein oder andere mal"  haben wir dort natürlich auch schon geangelt (Man kann auch sagen... an der Küste Presen/Klausdorf/Katharinhof kenn ich jeden Stein der da an der Küste so rumliegt) und ich kann glaub ich mit ruhigen Gewissen sagen... DA FÄNGT MAN FISCH!!!  
Sollte Euer Vorhaben, auf Fehmarn anfang Mai ein AB Treffen zu starten, konkrete Formen annehmen, bin ich mit Sicherheit!!!! dabei!!! Da ich anfang Mai sowieso auf der Insel weile. Auch das Problem mit dem Kapitän könnte ich lösen, denn... Ich besitze den Sportbootführerschein SEE!!! Da es mir bis jetzt noch nicht vergönnt war mir ein eigenes Boot zu leisten, könnte ich bei Dir als Käpt´n annheuern!!!
Wann dachtet Ihr denn genau im Mai das zu planen??


----------



## Schütti (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

@ addy

Hier hab ich dir mal ein paar Foto´s rausgezaubert auf denen du die alte Mole in Puttgarden erkennen kannst (man beachte bitte das Wetter am 04. Oktober 2005 |supergri ). Fahre einfach nach Puttgarden und suche (oder frage) nach dem "Strandweg" und dann immer geradeaus bis du das hier siehst:



Dort musst du (oder kannst) auch nicht´s bezahlen #6 .
Allerdings ist der Norden Fehmarns eher zum Platten angeln geeignet wie du aus einigen Berichten hier lesen kannst.

Zum Leo´s angeln geht´s dann (wie Dorschjaeger bereits schrieb) an die Ostküste, Staberhuk oder in den Sund des "Grauens"   .

Hier noch der Weg zur Slippe, die Slippe und der Fährhafen (von der Slippe aus fotografiert)







@ Dorschjaeger, addy, sunny und Nordi

Ich könnte mir gut dieses Wochenende um den 1. Mai vorstellen.
Ich würde allerdings (aus verkehrstechnischen Gründen) schon Donnerstags anreisen und bis Dienstags bleiben #6 .

@ Nordlicht

Kannste mal sehen was ich für schöne Foto´s von deiner Insel habe, was??

Bis dann

Euer Schütti des "Grauens"


----------



## addy123 (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Danke Schütti!
Das sieht recht gut aus auf den Bildern.
Jetzt habe ich ja auch mal eine erste Orientierungszahl (-Datum).
Also das liese sich bei mir bestimmt auch einrichten zu der Zeit.
Bleiben immer noch die Fragen zur Unterkunft und Bootsfüschein offen?


----------



## addy123 (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Hallo Nordlicht und Dorschjaeger75!
Sorry an Euch beide, hatte vorhin nicht Eure Beiträge gelesen!
Nur Schüttis Beitrag war bei mir zu sehen, für was habe ich eigentlich die Scrolltaste?#d 
Das waren ja zwei weiter brauchbare Beiträge!#6 

@dorschjaeger75
Also das tägliche Slippen stellt kein Problem für mich dar. Habe es schließlich jetzt auf Langeland täglich praktiziert.
Es war zu zweit keinerlei Problem, dank meines guten Trailers.
Ich nehme Dein Angebot als Kapitän gerne an!
Dann sag ich jetzt einfach mal, mein Boot ist mit von der Partie,
Mannschaft: Du als Käpt'n, ich als Mitfahrer und falls mein Sohnemann mitkommt, ist der der "Schiffsjunge"!
Die Sache mit dem Zeltplatz klingt gut, zumal ja hier schon mehrfach die Ostküste positiv erwähnt wurde.
Mit dem Quartier wäre es Klasse, wenn man einen Wohwagen mieten könnte.
Leider habe ich da keinen Ansprechpartner. Bei wem kann ich etwas in Erfahrung bringen? Könntest Du mir da vielleicht weitehelfen mit einem Kontakt per PN???

@Nordlicht
Vielen Dank auch für Deine Tipps zum Thema Slippen. Da kennt man jetzt etliche Alternativen, bei ungünstigen Winden.
Am schönsten wäre es, Deine Familie und Du wären zu dieser Zeit gesund, der Wasserschaden behoben und Du hättest Zeit!!!
So könnte man sich auch mal kennenlernen.

@Schütti und ALL
Angeregt von Schüttis Terminvorschlag, steht doch wohl folgender Termin im Raum!?
Anreise: Donnerstag 27.4.06
Abreise: Dienstag 2.5.06
Ich würde es mir jedenfalls so einrichten, um mit Schütti konform zu gehen.
Ist zwar noch etliche Zeit bis dahin, aber ist auch gut, wenn man soetwas lang genug vorbereiten kann.


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

ich bin ja eh hier und frei habe ich auch jeden zweiten tag...ich richte mich also nach euch.
macht euch nen kopf wie ihr es am besten auf die reihe bekommt mit eurem termin und falls hier auf der insel was direkt abgeklärt werden muss hat ja schütti meine nummer.
ich bin für alles offen und mein boot geht eh wieder anfang märz ins wasser.


----------



## Stokker (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Zitat Nordlicht:

ich bin ja eh hier ...
----------------------------
Eben, und ich nicht:c #q |evil:  |supergri #h |wavey: :m


----------



## Schütti (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Hi Addy und all die Anderen,

bezüglich der Unterkunft entscheide ich mich immer sehr kurzfristig.
Im Mai waren wir (ich und ein Kollege) in Katharinenhof beim "Ferienenhof Beneken" und hatten dort ein Appartement #6 .

Ich Oktober war ich alleine in Klausdorf "Ferienhof Klausdorf" #6 .

Auf jeden Fall werde ich mich zu dieser Zeit irgendwo an der Ostküste zwischen Presen und Staberhuk aufhalten und den Termin um den 1. Mai schon mal eintragen :q :q .

Warum ist das bis Mai eigentlich noch so lange hin :c :c :c  :q .

Euer Schütti


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin ja eh hier und frei habe ich auch jeden zweiten tag...ich richte mich also nach euch.
> macht euch nen kopf wie ihr es am besten auf die reihe bekommt mit eurem termin und falls hier auf der insel was direkt abgeklärt werden muss hat ja schütti meine nummer.
> ich bin für alles offen und mein boot geht eh wieder anfang märz ins wasser.



Hallo Andy und alle anderen.

Wegen der öffentlichen Rampe in Puttgarden siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=50642
Abkoppeln ist kaum möglich, weil die Rampe ziemlich steil ist. Man muss schon zu zweit sein, um auch beim Rangieren zu helfen. Breite fehlt ihr auch. Aber sie ist öffentlich. Das Ufer fällt nur ganz leicht ab. Wathosen sind fast ein Muss wegen der kalten See im April.
So, in Burgtiefe gibt es neben dem Hafen eine ausgezeichnete öffentliche Slipanlage. Da müßte man vorher mit dem Hafenmeister **winke winke Andy von Fehmarn***mal Kontakt aufnehmen. Ich wollte da mal im Winter rein und habe mir die Telefonnummer bei der WSP Heiligenhafen geben lassen. 
Ich meine, weiß es nicht mehr genau, aber hängt eine Kette vor. Ich hatte den Hafenmeister auch an der Strippe, es wurde dann aber doch nichts und musste wieder absagen. Es war in der Vorbereitung aber unkompliziert. Wer von dort aus abfährt. muß aber unbedingt den Tonnenstrich benutzen. Da ist es sonst sehr flach. Schade eigentlich, zur Zeit steht noch ein Termin bei mir offen, 21. 4. 06 bis 30. 4. 06 Norwegen. Aber, das ist noch nicht sicher. Sonst bin ich auch dabei. Ich würde, schon mal geträumt, mit meinem Wohnwagen kommen und den Campingplatz nutzen. Mein Boot liegt auf einem Trailer hier in Hamburg. Den darf ich natürlich nicht hinten dranhängen.#d Da müßte man mal sehen. Da sinnier ich mal weiter: Da könnte ein Hamburger Boardi mit Auto und Anhängerkupplung den ziehen und wir pennen und wohnen  die Zeit zusammen im Wohnwagen. 
Na, ist ja alles noch nicht sicher und auch noch ne Weile hin.

Dieter

Und denkt dran: Immer eine handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel#h


----------



## addy123 (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

@Dieter1944
Schön das Du Dich auch hier eingeklinkt hast.#6 
Wäre Spitze, sollte es bei Dir klappen.
Im Board sind wir uns ja schon mehrmals "über den Weg gelaufen".:q 
Das wäre dann auch die Gelegenheit sich kennenzulernen.

@Nordlicht
Könntest Du evtl. für Leute wie mich den einen oder anderen Kontakt vermitteln? Z. Bsp. zum Zeltplatz, abgeschlossenen Slippanlagen usw.
Gibt es auch eine brauchbare Slippstell an der Ostseite?

@Dorschjaeger
Organisatorisch würde ich mich gerne an Dich und Deine Erfahrungen halten.
Vielleicht kannst Du auch etwas wegen der Übernachtung in die Wege leiten.
Dein Freund ist ja Dauercamper.
Ich hoffe, bei Dir klappt es über die volle Distanz, ich meine 4 mögliche Angeltage.

@ALL
Ein Problem ist mir jetzt eingefallen.
Wie sind die Möglichkeiten zum Einfrieren, das ist für mich noch ein dickes ;+ 
Meine Überlegungen gehen vom günstigsten Fall aus, sprich 4 Tage Angeln und der Fisch beisst.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Hallo Leuts,

sofern das Ernst wird,würd ich mich gern anschliessen.
ABER : Meint ihr jetzt ein Sundtreffen im Fehmarnsund ?
Irgendwie passt dann die Diskusssion mitte Slippe in Puttgarden garnich dazu.
M.E. gibbet Slippen in Orth,Burgstaaken und Grossenbrode (zwei) sowie in Grobro einen öffentlichen Strand für Schlauchboote mit AB,wo diese auch über Nacht liegen dürfen.


----------



## Schütti (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Hi addy,

beide Campingplätze sowohl "Klausdorf" wie "Katharinenhof" haben brauchbare Slippanlagen #6 . Solltest du diese nutzen wollen, musst du dich dort einquatieren, ansonsten kommst du nicht auf den Platz #d .

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Dieter1944 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Hallo Schütti,

was hälst du statt >>>Nurvombootmeeresangler<<< von

Nurvomschlauchbootmeeresangler ??:g:g

LG Dieter


----------



## HD4ever (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*



			
				Dieter1944 schrieb:
			
		

> Nurvomschlauchbootmeeresangler ??:g:g



zu lang ....


----------



## Nordlicht (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

tja, also wenn ihr im sund angeln wollt braucht ihr doch wirklich keine slippe im osten...#c da hat der horst schon recht.
wenn es ein sund treffen werden soll, könntet ihr doch lieber einen der beiden wulfener campingplätze nehmen.
beide haben eine slippe und man könnte evtl abends noch in die brandung.


----------



## Schütti (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

@ Dieter

Ich wäre für *"Nurvomschlauchbootmeistensauffehmarnmeeresangler"* #6 .

@ Nordlicht

Hi Andy,

mach´s nicht zu kompliziert, so gross ist *deine*  Insel ja nu auch nicht, dass man nicht mal eben von Katharinenhof zum Miramar fahren könnte   .


Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

was mir etwas angst macht ist die mail von addy123.
von wegen mit unterkunft und saal bis 55 leute |kopfkrat 
habt ihr was grösseres vor ? habe ich was verpasst ?
ich dachte wenn wetter ist trifft man sich mit den booten im sund, angelt etwas, fährt mittags zum grillen an den strand, angelt wieder bis abends und trifft sich dann wieder irgendwo auf ein bis zwei bierchen und dann ist  feierabend.
wie seht ihr das ??


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Jenau so in etwa .....


----------



## Schütti (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Hallo Nordi,

genauso wie du es niedergeschrieben hast find ich das gut #6 .


Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte wenn wetter ist trifft man sich mit den booten im sund, angelt etwas, fährt mittags zum grillen an den strand, angelt wieder bis abends und trifft sich dann wieder irgendwo auf ein bis zwei bierchen und dann ist feierabend.


*so* hört sich das gut an !!!!   :m #6
mal was anderes ... war gestern wieder in Großenbrode ....
war mir aber bei SO-Wind 2-3 mit meiner Nußschale doch etwas zu ungemütlich bei den Wellen ... #d
hatte ja meinen Nachwuchsdorschjigger dabei und war mir zu unsicher mit meiner Nußschale ....
wo kann man denn dann slippen bei soner Windrichtung ?
Heiligenhafen ? (slippe da soll ja nicht grade toll sein), östlich was auf Fehmarn ? sonst wo ? #c


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Moin HD!

Wir waren gestern auch in Großenbrode. Das Wetter hatte es echt in sich. Gegen Nachmittag wurde es dann ja doch noch ganz gut und man konnte schön in der Sonne braten und warten das die Rollen kreischen :m


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> ....warten das die Rollen kreischen :m



jo, hab ich wohl gemerkt !!!
allein wäre ich bestimmt noch weiter raus gefahren, aber mit dem Zwerg halt lieber nicht ....
haben sie denn gekreischt gestern ???


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Ja das haben sie 

Der Tag war zwar schon fast verlohren aber die letzten zwei Stunden haben nochmal schön Dorsch und Mefo gebracht. :q


----------



## Nordlicht (1. November 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leuts,
> 
> sofern das Ernst wird,würd ich mich gern anschliessen.
> ABER : Meint ihr jetzt ein Sundtreffen im Fehmarnsund ?
> ...



ich bin noch mal die postings durchgegangen und über horst seine frage gestolpert.
also am strand kannst du dein boot hier ausser am südstrand von burgtiefe überall liegenlassen.
aaaaaaber machen würde ich es nicht denn auch hier auf der insel gibt es so manchen spitzbuben der so ein boot gut gebrauchen könnte !!

hier mal die leutchen mit interesse am treffen:

Nordlicht
Schütti
Sunny
HD4ever
addy123
Stokker
Dieter1944
Ulrich Horst
thobi


----------



## thobi (3. November 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

moin!
@all
wenn das i.o. fuer euch ist,dann moecht der kleine thobi auch mit!
scheint mir eine lustige truppe zu sein!
wuerd mit kleinem alu-boot anreisen!
die unterkunft wuerd ich in  heiligenhafen nehmen.
habe dort schon letzts jahr uebernachtet.und fand ich ganz toll.
fahr sonst nur mit dem belly raus und wuerd das kleinbootangelnaufderostsee gern mal anfangen.da wuerden mir ein paar speziealisten wie ihr gerade recht kommen.
nicht das ihr mich an die hand nehmen sollt!
aber ist doch ein besseres gefuehl wenn mehrere leute da sind.und dann noch welche,die sich dort auskennen?!?
dann kann eigendlich garnichts schief gehen.
also,wenn es euch nicht stoert,dann nehmt mich doch bitte in die liste mit auf!
wuerde mich sehr freuen!
gut jungs,muss jetzt mal arbeiten!
bis denne!!
thobi


----------



## HD4ever (3. November 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*



			
				thobi schrieb:
			
		

> aber ist doch ein besseres gefuehl wenn mehrere leute da sind.



da hast du auf jeden Fall recht !!!!
und lustiger bestimmt alle mal !!!!   :m


----------



## Nordlicht (3. November 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

habe dich mit in der liste aufgenommen.


----------



## HD4ever (3. November 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

och ... der *Bengt* is bestimmt auch mit dabei ! :m
aber vielleicht geht das ja hier auch in diesem Thread etwas unter ... |kopfkrat
vielleicht nen neuen aufmachen "Kleinbootsanglertreffen im Sund" o.ä.    :m


----------



## thobi (3. November 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

DANKE!!!!|laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola:


----------



## sunny (3. November 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

Hab ich was verpasst? Wann und wie soll hier denn was stattfinden?

Ich weiß noch nicht ganz genau worum es geht#c . Aber Interesse hab ich bestimmt .


----------



## thobi (3. November 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

@sunny

"wir fahren bald zur see,
bald zur see,
wir fahren bald zur seeeee!"

kleines "kleinbootaufderostseeanleglerboardtreffenauffehmarn".
aber HD4ever hat vorgeschlagen das unter einem neuen thread aufzumachen.
steht hier dann bestimmt genaueres.

gruss thobi


----------



## Schütti (3. November 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

@sunny
@all

Da ich ja noch was bei dir gut zu machen habe, habe ich mir gedacht, ein kleines Fehmarn(-sund)treffen zu vereinbaren.

Gedacht habe ich mir das Datum um den 01. Mai 2006.

Das heisst, ich werde wohl vom 28sten April bis zum 02ten Mai bleiben  .

Ob ich allerdings alleine, mit ´nem Kollegen oder mit der Familie komme weiss ich noch nicht. Aber ich werde kommen, häh |kopfkrat  |supergri .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## sunny (3. November 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

@Schütti

Nur weil wir nichts gefangen und nen ganzen Tag auf'm Sund verplempert haben, bist du mir doch nichts schuldig. Neeeiiin#d , red dir das nicht ein .

Am 01. Mai kann ich nicht, egal welches Jahr|supergri . Da hat mein Frauchen Birthday.

Aber is ja noch nen büschen hin. Wer weiß welcher Termin es letzendlich wird. Aber im Mai hoffe ich irgendwie nach Norge zu kommen.

Bis denne


----------



## bengt (3. November 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

wie jörg schon richtich getippt hat... wäre gern dabei... allerdings bei DEM termin noch nicht sicher, da ev. 4 wochen NORGE april/mai!!! |laola:


----------



## Nordlicht (3. November 2005)

*AW: Schütti und der Sund*

@ bengt
geht selbstverständlich klar.

@ all
sollten noch mehr leutchen interesse haben dann bitte hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63955 posten.


----------

